# Best alloy wheel wax/sealer



## richst3 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm getting a new set of white alloys, want to put a wax or sealent on before they go on the car
Recommendations on the best product to use please :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a look at the nano kit like Gtechnic or wolfs


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Or even nanolex. Reasonably cheap for the amount you get compared to say gtechniq. I still can't believe just how good this stuff is!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

most of the wheel sealants will still only last 3-4 months on a daily driver when being cleaned weekly with shampoo. I would say fk1000p is the best value for money sealant


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Gtechniq C5 is still the best out there.

With regular cleaning it should last 12+ months no problem.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Still say Nanolex is the better product and better value.

(no waiting on DW58 aka Gtechniq's secret sales advisor to appear) lol


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Still say Nanolex is the better product and better value.
> 
> (no waiting on DW58 aka Gtechniq's secret sales advisor to appear) lol


Nanolex definitely goes further and is quicker to apply (very much like Wolf's infact :speechles).

Still think C5 lasts longer though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

amiller said:


> Nanolex definitely goes further and is quicker to apply (very much like Wolf's infact :speechles).
> 
> Still think C5 lasts longer though.


You tried Nanolex?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've tried all 3. Based on price nanolex wins. Based on ease of use wolfs and gtechniq can't compete with either. 

No idea on the durability of any yet but nanolex is still going strong a month and a half in and the wolfs has lasted 5 months or so so far. Between the two I'm not sure why but nanolex was my favourite. 

Gtechniq is too expensive, a little trickier to use and just didn't have the factor I was looking for at all


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> You tried Nanolex?


Sure have. Samples direct from Florian. :thumb:

EDIT: And before you ask; I've tried C5 too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

amiller said:


> Sure have. Samples direct from Florian. :thumb:
> 
> EDIT: And before you ask; I've tried C5 too.


Ah cool, what i was going to get at was if you wanted to try it and likewise for the gtechniq for me :thumb:


----------



## richst3 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for your info :thumb:


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Another Fk1000P user here but might have to give the C5 a wizz


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq C5 is the best out there, but I'm using Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine.

It cost less than a tenner & has a durability of 3-4 months and is so easy to apply and buff off as compared with paste waxes.

There is a 10% discount code of *DW1525* for DW users too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Gtechniq C5


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm another C5 convert. Applied to my new wheels, inside and out, pressure washer got them spotless without even having to shampoo them. Amazing seeing it in action. 

I've not used anything else but would recommend this stuff without reservation!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fk1000P i have always used, Just removed the rovers 17" serpents to do the rears, degreased iron x'ed clayed and then FK'ed...:thumb:


----------

